
Desktop support comes to Signal for iPhone - iddqd
https://whispersystems.org/blog/signal-desktop-ios/
======
mtgx
Have they said what are their long-term plans for the desktop app, now that
Google has started deprecating Chrome apps?

[https://blog.chromium.org/2016/08/from-chrome-apps-to-
web.ht...](https://blog.chromium.org/2016/08/from-chrome-apps-to-web.html)

------
iddqd
I've been eagerly waiting for this, as it will allow me to finally use Signal
as my main messenger app.

------
aq3cn
I am still looking for Linux based alternative.

~~~
Spakman
Signal-desktop runs on Linux and Windows too (and pairs with Signal on
Android).

